# للبيع ارض مساحتها 300 م بالمنطقة الصناعية بالقاهرة الجديده



## اسلام محمد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان :- 11591
للبيع ارض مساحتها 300م بالمنطقة الصناعية بـالقاهره الجديده
•	النشاط / تعبئه وتغليف بلاستيك وكرتون 
•	محفوره بها ( صبة 50 سم وقواعد مرتبطه بـسور ) 
•	لا يوجد متأخرات للجهاز ـــ نسبه البناء على 65% 
•	الأرض بها رخصة ــــ البناء (بدروم و3 ادوار )
•	المهله المتبقيه / 3 سنوات 
•	للإتـــــــصال:
•	شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقارى
•	هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
•	للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 0179365441
•	مــن خـــارج مصـر / 20119065981+
•	بريد الكترونى : [email protected]


----------



## tjarksa (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع ارض مساحتها 300 م بالمنطقة الصناعية بالقاهرة الجديده*

بالتوفيق اخوي اسلام ربنا يوفقك .


----------

